# Felled a topped gum, featuring BMG



## Ekka (Oct 10, 2006)

Customers putting in a new garage and had to go but he had it topped years ago and we disect it and see what went on inside.

4.44mins and 24MB WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/toppedgum.wmv


----------



## waldini (Oct 18, 2006)

top vid as ever keep um coming


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice video, nice chipper, what brand? looks like it loves wood. Be nice to know how many years ago the tree was topped to get a rate of decay for that species, looks like it did not have long before a limb failure might have occured.


----------



## jomoco (Oct 18, 2006)

*Bingo!*

Nice drop, and a good video.

Nicely done mate!

Work Safe

jomoco


----------



## Adkpk (Oct 18, 2006)

I still don't see any kangaroo's.


----------

